# R.I.P. Lil' Weetard Baby



## rainbowstar (Aug 14, 2007)

Today I had to Euthanise my lil rattie...she had a big tumor and it was just bothering her too much...so we took her to the vet and soon (about a week) we will go and pick up her ashes and sprinkel them where we burried our other rattie, Fatty... so they will be together again playing and loving and watching over us!!!
R.I.P my lil cute baby!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Did you consider getting the tumor removed before euthanising her? Did you do anything to find out if it was cancerous? Im sorry for your loss it's always hard.


----------

